# materials for vivarium construction



## Holliehotlips (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi, any advice on which type of material to build a new Viv? dont want anything too heavy as it is going to be a double corner vivarium now, but going to be detachable.....
would prefer something that looks good as well as good for the beardies ?

Cheers Holz x


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

most use conti board some time called melamine (chipboard with a plastic layer laminated onto it ) the stuff most flat pack stuff is made of


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I like the B&Q contiboard as its a bit thicker (18mm) than the stuff you get from Homebase (15mm), but it sounds like that might suit you. There are other places that sell it, but B&Q is convenient for me and they will cut it to size (usually for free).

Don't forget to post pics of your build!


----------



## Orangest77 (Feb 17, 2011)

Holliehotlips said:


> Hi, any advice on which type of material to build a new Viv? dont want anything too heavy as it is going to be a double corner vivarium now, but going to be detachable.....
> would prefer something that looks good as well as good for the beardies ?
> 
> Cheers Holz x


Hey,

MDF is good if ur gonna do a proper build with the whole polystyrene blocks, grout, paint etc. sealing it with yatch varnish is a good idea. u can paint the outside whatever colour then


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

It really depends on your DIY skills.
Most use the melamine but do buy it from somewhere that cuts it for you.
i think you get 2 cuts free and they charge 50p after that per board.

The saws they use guarantee a square and clean cut which makes the build that much easier.

P


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Might be useful? Custom built vivarium - DIY vivarium guide


----------



## Holliehotlips (Sep 6, 2011)

*Viv Build*

Cheers for the advice guys most helpful...:cheers:


----------

